# What have you made that looked good on paper but just wasn't



## ivc_mixer (27/7/17)

I am sure all mixers out there have had one or two recipes which they worked on, and which looked real good on paper but after you mixed it and let it steep properly and you try it out eventually you were like "Oh hell no!". Alas, I have one of those at work today - fortunately I have a backup flavour as well but I filled my tank with this one so I will have to suffer through it now. 

I do not have that recipe with me now, but I have to admit this was not my first "uhm.... no" flavours. I once mixed up a Caramel Custard and it looked good on paper, but alas, it just wasn't. The recipe I followed was the following (30ml @ 3mg nic 70/30):
2.5% Dulce de Leche (TFA)
1.0% French Vanilla (TFA)
8.0% Vanilla Custard V1 (CAP)
3 drops Marshmallow (CLY)

Basic recipe, some really good qualities, or so I thought. Look, it probably was not all that bad, but I struggled through the last 29ml's, and I only made a 30ml bottle. My issue was that the combination of the Dulce de Leche, Custard and Marshmallow made this one so creamy that it almost tasted like someone took some Woollies Double Cream and threw it straight into my mouth. Also, the Marshmallow accentuated the Dulce de Leche so much it was a almost unbearable caramel flavour with a little bit of custard hiding in the corner afraid the bully might pounce on it again.

Looking back, if I reduced the DdL to say 1%, maybe 1.5% and use a single drop of Marshmallow (in my opinion CLY Marshmallow is awesome, just very strong), then I might have enjoyed this more. Alas, this has now ruined my thoughts of making a Caramel Custard vape, at least temporarily.

The one for today is a Vanilla Coffee Cake and I will post the recipe tonight some time. My opinion is that though the idea was brilliant as I love me some Vanilla and recently started enjoying playing around with coffees, the whole of the parts is just not combining very well. And yes, it is well steeped as I know coffee is special and needs time - I think it is standing on 8 weeks now - it is just that the 

So, share your recipes, if you want, as a pre-warning to the rest of us to 'not try this at home' and why as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gersh (27/7/17)

Bubblegum TFA -10%
Grape Candy TFA - 8%

Expected a nice flavourful grape bubblegum , instead it tasted like strong fresh wet green grass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/7/17)

I agree @Gersh, it does look like a nice recipe. Weird how these things happen...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (27/7/17)

Lots

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

I didn't plan it on paper, it unfolded from one of those "grab a few concentrates randomly and mix them" experiments. But I tried Cap Sweet Strawberry and FW Candy Cane. It was spot-on Mentadent P toothpaste. I mean, not that Mentadent P is the worst taste as far as toothpastes go but how much dental hygiene can a man take?

Then there was the evening where, having had perhaps one glass of red wine too many, I browsed t'interwebs and found that chefs often pair licorice with melons. So I tried my unused FA Melon Cantaloupe with my equally unused FA Black Touch Licorice. I think I have blocked the resulting taste from my memory as a self-preservation measure. Heston Blumenthal might get it to work, I sure as heck didn't.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Cap Sweet Strawberry and FW Candy Cane



Again, something that looks good 'on paper' but alas is terrible. 

I cannot help but wonder why this is so. 



RichJB said:


> FA Melon Cantaloupe with my equally unused FA Black Touch Licorice



As I am not a fan of licorice in any which way or form (I think it may have something to do with a specific night back in my 20's and a drink called Sambuca, but seeing as I cannot remember much of the night I cannot confirm nor deny that  ) so this one, with all respect @RichJB, just looks terrible, even 'on paper'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

Yeah, I was a bit WTF when I read it on the chef site but figured these okes probably know what they're doing with flavours. I wasn't using the concentrates anyway so figured I'd give it a go. It's actually not that improbable if one considers that strawberry and absinthe is a popular combo. Absinthe is basically anise which is basically licorice, and strawberries aren't that far off melons. But...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/17)

Well, not totally on the same subject, but I am lucky (???) enough to have been chosen by Clyrolinx to try out some of their new flavours, namely bacon, biltong and avocado. Talk about something you mix up that you will never have again. Alas, curiosity has the better of me, so I will give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (28/7/17)

During the early stages of mixing:

FW Hazelnut 2%
TFA Whipped cream 2%
CAP Cappuccino 4%
TFA Honey 1%

to make an awesome Honey and nut Latte... I might as well have not put anything else in besides the honey.

TFA Spearmint 5%
TFA Bubblegum 4%
TFA Sweet Cream 2%
TFA Menthol 3%

For a lovely cool chappies spearmint bubblegum. Im surprised I still have a throat after 3% menthol. Until today, even the smell of spearmint puts me off. Peppermint FTW.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> avocado



Throw in some of that toast and you will mint it with 20 something vegetarian weight-lifting vapers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (28/7/17)

Good luck @ivc_mixer, I was wondering when someone would take one for the team. Shades of Manson testing HS Hot Dog and ID10-T doing OOO Cheese.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/17)

Cespian said:


> Im surprised I still have a throat after 3% menthol.



Whaahahaha! I can only imagine! 

I've got a menthol mix at home which is 2% menthol with PG/VG which I use when I have a cold or such, and after a few drags of that I feel like I can smell colours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/17)

Thanks @RichJB. Someone has to do it. Geoff has done well with his other flavours so let's give him the benefit of the doubt with this and try it out. Don't think I will ever be able to make something which I can sell, but one can only try. Maybe use it as a party trick, same as the Cinnamon Fireball one I have at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/7/17)

I don't think it's that the flavour will be bad (as a food flavouring), just that it's not a vaping type of flavour. The guys in Discord have tested a lot of things from the FA kitchen line - Squid, Crab, Bone Marrow, Roast Beef, etc. They are probably very good flavours - if you are using them for food. For vaping, not so much...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl (24/8/17)

So I mixed this:




Which is adapted from the below link coz 10mg is so not happening, and it smells DIVINE, but tastes like f@kol 

My just plain thrown together leftover Vanilla Custard and Cheesecake from what was left over after mixing, tasted a WHOLE lot better. 
So what do I do now? I still have 3 more bottles steeping, and I have a sneaky suspicion I am going to have to toss the lot.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/161334 (original Recipe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (24/8/17)

Sheryl said:


> So I mixed this:
> 
> View attachment 105366
> 
> ...



I have a very similar issue, I mixed a Strawberry Cheesecake Milkshake.. Thought it would be an awesome idea, while mixing the smells were fantastic. Well now 3 weeks down the line and the milkshake is about all I can taste, and it is very subtle at best... I am going to give it some more time and hope it turns out a bit better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl (24/8/17)

If I could taste anything I'd be happy. 
The only successful mix so far was NightShift (coil killer) that tasted so awesome it was done in a day. 
I've got Ethos Crispy Treats steeping, so I'm hoping that'll be good at least...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/8/17)

Sheryl said:


> So I mixed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alas, more concentrate flavouring does not necessarily constitute better flavour. With that % of concentrate in there, the only thing which can fix it is time, and a lot of it. Maybe let it steep another month or so and then something will come forth from it. Otherwise, if you do not have a month and are desperate to get it out now, throw in something which will 'pop' the flavour to the foreground, like maybe a drop of CLY Lemon or such. Neither of these are a guarantee though. Next time make the CGC @ 2.5% and the SR @ 7%. Should turn out much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/8/17)

Sheryl said:


> The only successful mix so far was NightShift (coil killer)



Recipe pls. Sounds interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl (31/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Recipe pls. Sounds interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

